# rbeard11



## rbeard11 (Sep 9, 2010)

anybody use the corn cob led lamps for post top light? Looking at 45 watt size, hearing pro and con about them, mainly heat issues. Replacing 175 w mh lamp. Thanks


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

rbeard11 said:


> anybody use the corn cob led lamps for post top light? Looking at 45 watt size, hearing pro and con about them, mainly heat issues. Replacing 175 w mh lamp. Thanks


I have used them with no complaints. have not heard of, or had any heat issues.


----------

